# Goldfisch lässt Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe



## Sandra (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo
ersteinmal möchte ich mich vorstellen, ich bin neu in eurem Forum.
Ich hoffe, dass ich alles richtig mache.
Ich habe dieses Jahr erst mit einem kleinen Teich und Goldfischen und Shubunkins angefangen.
Noch nichts besonderes.
Aber mein Mann schlägt jetzt schon die Hände über den Kopf zusammen *smile*
Ich wette, mein Teich wird von Jahr zu Jahr größer 

Okay, nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage.
Im Teich habe ich bis jetzt nur kleine Goldfische und kleine Shubunkins so ca. 5-8cm groß.
Gestern habe ich mich in einen etwas größeren Shubunkins verliebt 
Den mußte ich einfach kaufen.
Dieser kleine Kerl machte aber von Anfang an schwierigkeiten.
Ich legte ihn im Beutel auf den Teich und merkte, dass im Beutel zu wenig Wasser war, der Fisch lag halb im trockenen.
Ich beförderte Fisch inkl. Wasser aus dem Beutel in eine kleine Wanne und habe alle paar Minuten Teichwasser nachgeschüttet.
Als ich nach weiteren fünf Minuten raus kam, lag der Fisch neben der Wanne.:shock
Wir nahmen ihn gleich und taten ihn wieder in die Wanne zurück.
Der Fisch war mit Sand voll.
Ich versuchte so gut es ging, das Sand abzumachen.
Nach ca. einer Std. tat ich den Fisch in unseren Teich und seit dem hängt ein __ Goldfisch an ihm und läßt ihn nicht in Ruhe.
Bis dato war dieser Fisch eher von der ruhigen Sorte und versteckelte sich im Grün.
Was ist los?
Säubert der Goldfisch den __ Shubunkin?
Verlorene Liebe wieder gefunden?
Bitte helft mir

Dankee im voraus und bei euch im Forum sieht es sehr nett aus
Gruß Sandra


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch lässt  Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe*

hallo sandra,

ich denke nicht, daß sich deine fische gegenseitig "säubern". das regelt sich von alleine, wasser hilft.

dieses verhalten deines goldfisches könnte etwas mit dem vermehrungstrieb (entschuldigung, mir fällt kein anderes wort ein) deines fisches zu tun haben. ich sehe diese fischjagt immer, wenn laichzeit ist. dann sind die wie die verrückten hinterienander her.

mir glück hast du demübernächst nachwuchs. viel glück.

ach so, hatte ich eben vergessen: herzlich willkommen hier im forum. viel spass bei uns.


----------



## Starvalley (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch lässt  Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe*

Hallo Sandra,

als erstes: :willkommen

zweitens: Ich vermute mal, dass es sich hierbei um die sogenannte Laichhatz handelt. Das hatte ich im vorletzten Jahr. Bei mir jagte ein 12 cm Shubunkin einen 30 cm Grasskarpfen bis zu dessen Erschöpfung (auch damals hat man mir in diesem Forum weitergeholfen)

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.

PS:
2
Mach lieber schon mal Deine Kamera klar, bevor die anderen Deinen Threat zu lesen bekommen. Normalerweise ist die erste Frage immer nach Teichfotos, "damit man sich ein Bild machen kann!". Hier möchte jeder (mich eingeschlossen) erst mal sehen, was der/die Neue so hat


@ all: `Tschuldigung...war ein Scherz!


----------



## Big Fish (2. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch lässt  Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe*

Ja, es handelt sich um die Paarung der Fische.
Bei mir jagen gerade 1 Schubunkie und ein riesen Goldfisch ein mittleren Goldfisch.
Deswegen bin ich so früh auf - Ferien ;-) !!!
Mal schauen ob es was wird, oder ob meine Goldorfen die Larven fressen ;-( !!!
Muss mal schauen , ob ich sie vllt. rette !!!

Wilkommen ;-)


----------



## Daynibanayni (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch lässt  Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe*

Hallöchen!
Ich bin neu hier und es geht nicht um meinen eigenen Teich sondern um den der Familie meines Freundes,aber ich halte mich da sehr viel auf also krieg ich viel mit 
In dem Teich befinden sich Goldorfen,Shubkins und so eine Karpfenart...
Das Problem ist,dass seit heute morgen (also da haben wir es bemerkt) ein Karpfen "belästigt" wird von immer mind. 3 Shubkins,die anscheinend an ihm knabbern oder sowas...
Kann es sein,dass der Fisch krank ist und bald stirbt und die Shubkins das merken und ihn schon langsam auffressen,oder kann es sein,dass sie ihn "putzen"????
Wir machen uns Sorgen um den Karpfen....sie lassen ihn einfach nicht in Ruhe...
Bitte helft mir schnell!!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Goldfisch lässt  Shubunkin nicht in Ruhe*

hallo d. (ich kürz einfach mal ab)

ich glaub nicht, dass die shubunkin an dem "knabbern" und ihn anfressen.

ich kenn´s nur so, dass wenn ein tier stirbt, es sich von der gruppe absondert und isoliert.

es kann höchstens sein (hab ich schon gehört) dass der karpfen irgendeinen pilz oder sonstige äusserlichen erreger an sich führt und der von den anderen fischen "entsorgt" wird.

hab ich gehört - ob´s so ist, weiss ich nicht. soweit kenn ich mich auch nicht aus. vielleicht weiss weranders da was dazu.

an fischkannibalismus am lebenden glaub ich nicht (bin aber belehrbar).


----------

